# Acer Aspire 5740G - " Budget gaming lappy "



## phanisrinivas (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought Acer Aspire 5740G .

It was cool.

config -

1. Intel Core i3.
2. 15.6 HD LED Glossy screen.
3. 4GB DDR3.
4. 320GB HDD.
5. DVD RW.
6. ATI HD5470 512MB.
7. 5.1 Channel Surround (dolby).
8. HDMI port.
9. bluetooth, wifi - n card, mem card reader, 4 USB slots, 
10. 6 cell .
*www.laptopshop.be/images/product/89688/acer-aspire-5740g-438g64mn-az.jpg


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

In my experience ,

1. Battery life - 3 and half hour ( programming , surfing),  1 ans half - 2 hr (hd movie playback).

2. LED LCD Screen - Better than Studio but less than Studio xps .

3. Core i3 - it goes decent , and its enough to me for decent games, and 1080p videos ( i watched UP 720p its damn good).

4. ATI HD5470 , it was cool as benchmark ratings. ( played dirt2, wolverin, nfs s, vitua tennis 3).

5. Keypad - it was cool , but same as normal keyboard . 

6. Build quality was above average ( not so good ).

7. Dolby Home Theater - it was enough to hear sound from laptops ( with headphones it was great ).

8. Touchpad was good.

9. It was not so heat than others.

10. Rapid battery charge.
--------------------------------------------------

Cons 

1. Screen attracts dirt ( you have to more concentrate for that ), and its glossy.
2. Keypad ( sorry someone loves, someone hates that).
3. Battery life ( i dont know about dell studio ). If acer will give 9 cell, then it was cool.
4. Build quality is not so poor , its ok - good range. 
5. No touch keys as studio xps.

-----------------------------------------------------

In my views ---

My Rating for this lappy 

--  *8.5/10.*

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

*Price - 39K*


----------



## azzu (Feb 12, 2010)

^ nice compact review phani anna
ur review "was" good 

no offence meant


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 12, 2010)

Did you get any OS with it ?


----------



## phanisrinivas (Feb 12, 2010)

OS - Windows 7 Home Premium..


----------



## expertno.1 (Feb 12, 2010)

i will be getting the same but core i5 and ati mobility radeon hd 5650 (1gb ddr3 vram) and 500gb hdd on thursday , will post my review then


----------



## phanisrinivas (Feb 13, 2010)

What the price for i5?


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah whats the price if I replace core i3 with core i5 ?

Very nice buy, hi5


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 15, 2010)

^ about 50k.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2010)

^^then i3 is fine for me


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 15, 2010)

yep, only marginal performance difference, when used for day to day use.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 22, 2010)

For the price, it's a STEAL...

If there were a Core i5 + HD56xx also under 50k, that wud make every lappy gamer's day..


----------



## expertno.1 (Feb 23, 2010)

phanisrinivas said:


> What the price for i5?



there are no stocks for i5 in bangalore so till now i havn't got it .
today i am going and cancelling the advanced paid order , its 10 days now and they got no stock till now .

i will look for it somewhere else .

i will search thoroughly today in Bangalore and get it , lets see .

will post as soon as i get my hands on it .

pray for me that i get it today .

will post a nice review too


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Feb 27, 2010)

comp@ddict said:


> For the price, it's a STEAL...
> 
> If there were a Core i5 + HD56xx also under 50k, that wud make every lappy gamer's day..



Well, I guess our dreams came true, after all 
*www.gadgetsguru.in/acer-aspire-5740g-(ci5)-price-specification-buy-india-9248.aspx

Amazing!!
I was really surprised..


----------



## beelzebub360 (Mar 1, 2010)

*For the price, it's a STEAL..*


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2010)

kanjar said:


> yeah whats the price if I replace core i3 with core i5 ?



are desktop core-i5 &  laptop core-i5 same ???


----------



## karocks (Jul 7, 2010)

expertno.1 said:


> there are no stocks for i5 in bangalore so till now i havn't got it .
> today i am going and cancelling the advanced paid order , its 10 days now and they got no stock till now .
> 
> i will look for it somewhere else .
> ...



hello, did you get the lappy? Even i'm searching for the same from a month and failed to get it in any of the shops in bangalore. Please let me know the shop where you got it from if you bought one.
Thanks


----------



## skc_rules (Jul 9, 2010)

i too searched for this laptop in ahmedabad they say that it has been discontinued and acer aspire5745G is its replacement. the model with corei3 is available at rs35000. should i buy that or go with dell inspiron 15R with core i3 3gb ram 320hdd and 1gb ati 5470 at rs 39800


----------



## aby geek (Jul 9, 2010)

guys there is difference bween 5740 and 5740g so dont let a unfaithful shopkeeper make you buy it.



> Because people often say when drunk " you press the keys hard and the keyboard slides out of acer like an ace's slide kick"


 
why did forum member bharat say that , is acer that bad?


----------



## ratul29 (Jul 11, 2010)

I also own this laptop with Core i3 Processor and I must say that the performance is damn good with superb LED LCD Display (Awesome!!!) and Dolby Digital Home Theater v3!! "... Battery - 3 Hrs with Rapid Charging. A must buy if budget less than 40K. Acer rocks as always... by the way this was my 2nd investment in an Acer Laptop .. All Well


----------



## Ecko (Jul 31, 2010)

@phanisrinivas Nice Lappy ...I' Thinking of buying 1


----------

